# Remover Grub completamente e instalar o LILO

## Xinitrc

Quero remover o Grub e Instalar o LILO,alguem pode me ajudar?

----------

## ff11

 *Xinitrc wrote:*   

> Quero remover o Grub e Instalar o LILO,alguem pode me ajudar?

 

Se você não expressar sua motivação, vai ser difícil alguém querer ajudar nessa tarefa. Pois o grub2 é muito superior ao lilo.

EDIT: tem um tutorial em inglês do Gentoo: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/LILO

----------

